

DRM isn't dead until it's dead for movies, too. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/07/20/drm-dead-yes-but-only-for-music/

======
dexen
DRM per se is far from being dead.

The specific DRM on music was killed by necessity of backward compatibility.
CD-Audio, mp3 etc. did not contain any DRM provisions and market demand for
compatible products precluded DRM.

On the other hand, standards that include DRM from the beginning (DVD,
BlueRay, HDMI etc) will continue using it. New standards will also come with
DRM until customers successfully pressure the vendors to dropping it.

DRM is not dead, it just couldn't find the parking spot in front of the music
store. Otherwise, business as usual.

~~~
icefox
In every area where people can create something that can be digitalized the
creator will attempt to slap drm it in the vain hope of extracting a little
more money out of it. Items that are classified as entertainment are simply
the most public.

    
    
      - Video Games
      - Movies
      - TV Shows
      - Books
      - Newspapers
      - Software
      - Technical articles (pdf)
      - Music
      - Radio or really audio of any form including telephone
    

There is drm for video of photos or articles with photos, but is there drm for
only photos?

